# safari got her rally excellent



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

At the kitchener show yesterday our girl safari , Ch Appleridge's New Sfari CD, CDX, TT, CGN, CGC, HIC ,RN,RA recieved her Rally Excellent i three trials with a 90,95,98. She still trials well at 10.5 years young. Safari is the girl in the down. Safari is currently the second highest pointed Rally gsd in Canada and our other girl Freya is tied for third . Really good weekend


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Huge accomplishment!!! Congrats!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very nice. your dogs look great.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous picture HUGE congrats to you !!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's a huge accomplishment!  Beautiful dogs :wub:


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Wow that's great! Good lookin dog too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice! Congrats! Good see the older girl still going strong. I took my 10.5 year old Kayos out to do some competeing too not long ago. Still likes to get out.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations. Safari and Freya are beautiful. Love to hear about the older GSD girls who are out there doing what they love.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That's fantastic, and your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations:!!!!!


----------

